# Polycrylic dries too fast on me...



## WoodLearning (Mar 5, 2017)

How do I do this. Large table top. I need to get the polycrylic on fast enough. I start in corner and do one fourth of top...then move from that corner and go along one side of table...but when I get back to other side and have to brush over the part already done...the finish gets all messed up...because it has dried too fast. Should I start at middle, pour it on, and spread it out fast with brush? Am I brushing over the wet edge too many times? How would you do it?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

WoodLearning said:


> How do I do this. Large table top. I need to get the polycrylic on fast enough. I start in corner and do one fourth of top...then move from that corner and go along one side of table...but when I get back to other side and have to brush over the part already done...the finish gets all messed up...because it has dried too fast. Should I start at middle, pour it on, and spread it out fast with brush? Am I brushing over the wet edge too many times? How would you do it?


If you have compressed air a cheap harbor freight sprayer would help you a lot. I use the model 97855. 

If you are going to brush it you have to start at one end and go completely across the table and work your way to the other end of the table. Use as soft of a paint brush as you can find and apply it with as few strokes as possible. Brushing it too much makes it dry faster. What you have to do is keep a wet edge to work from. If you still have trouble add a little Floetrol to the finish. Floetrol slows down the drying time. If you use this let the finish dry twice as long as you would without it.


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

Could you apply it with a lambswool applicator. Cover a larger area. I did that with MinWax Water based Oil Modified Poly on a closer organizer that some large panels, worked great. The Oil Modified dries pretty quickly.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Another thought, if the table is so large it's difficult to reach across you could lay the table over where the top is vertical. You would just have to watch out for runs.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

+1 on the lambs wool applicator. They're about a foot wide. Would do that table top in no time and not leave brush marks.
Mike Hawkins


----------

